# I finally got nookie!



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I finally got nookie:
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>









what?


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

looks like a new key to me


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

yeah, that's what I said...."nookie"


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

How do we know its a nookie?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

There don't appear to be any scratches on the key. So it does appear to be a newish key...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

-Ov-


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

You cant beat some good nookie!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

You mean all I have to do to get "nookie" is go to the store?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

longbow said:


> You mean all I have to do to get "nookie" is go to the store?


Sort of, you have to go to a nookie store.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I got zookie today! I am so excited!


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> I got zookie today! I am so excited!


we demand pictures -Ov-


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

This is a PG site, Sorry, i would if i could!


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Today, I got a cookie. I picked it up when I was playing hookie. Right now, I need to leave a dookie, but I am just a rookie. Don't take a lookie, you might see a hairy wookie.


----------

